# Tippi Hedren



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I am driving to Carson shelter today to pick up Tippi Hedren... these are all the notes that we have so far:

came in with a bandage on her leg - and when they took it down it looked like the foot had had a too tight bandage - then she kind of gnawed away at the dead tissue - so she got a cone - the foot got cleaned up but likely she is going to need a foot amputation which I think the shelter will do (Not positive but thought that was the plan). she is super super cute and friendly - came in dirty but got a bath - the size of a Maltese - great dog.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Awwww what a sweety. I am so happy you are picking her up !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It always amazes me the strength these little dogs muster under such dire conditions, health or environment. Please keep us posted, Bronwyne.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You are champ Bron!! 

Let us know how this little one is doing when you get a chance.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what an adorable girl. I hope they can save her little paw.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She's so cute and I love her name. Thank you for saving this little girl and I am praying her paw can be saved.


----------

